# Antique Bottle & Collectible Show and Sale



## potstone (Oct 7, 2009)

37Th ANNUAL ANTIQUE BOTTLE & COLLECTIBLES SHOW AND SALE
 Sunday, November 1, 2009
 9:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m.
 SINGERLY FIRE HALL
 Routes 279 & 213
 (I-95, exit 109A)
 Elkton, Maryland
 Admission - $2.00 / Children Under 12 Are Free
 There are a few tables available If Interested,
 Contact: Dave Brown, 302-738-9960 for Information.
 It's Always a Great Show, You Won't Want To Miss It.
 Tri-State Bottle Collectors And Diggers Club, Inc.


----------



## potstone (Oct 26, 2009)

Show Reminder;  "This up coming Sunday"

 37TH  ANNUAL ANTIQUE BOTTLE & COLLECTIBLES SHOW AND SALE 
 Sunday, November 1, 2009 
 9:00 a.m. - 2:00 p.m. 
 SINGERLY FIRE HALL 
 Routes 279 & 213 
 (I-95, exit 109A) 
 Elkton, Maryland 
 Admission - $2.00 / Children Under 12 Are Free 
 There are a few tables available If Interested, 
 Contact: Dave Brown, 302-738-9960 for Information. 
 It's Always a Great Show, You Won't Want To Miss It. 
 Tri-State Bottle Collectors And Diggers Club, Inc. 
 (Don't forget to set your clocks back one hour)


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2009)

That one is within reasonable distance for me. Does anyone know how big it typically is? I have never been to this one.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Oct 26, 2009)

It is about 50 tables give or take. A nice show with a virety of glass.   I will be set up there..


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the evil flu plague today. Hopefully I will survive and be non-transmittal by that time.  Get your flu shot if you can ... this REALLY sucks.


----------



## potstone (Oct 26, 2009)

I was talking with Dave Brown today. He is the gentleman 
   in charge of the table rental for the show. He advised me that there will be 78 dealers tables set up. Also there are a few more 
 tables available for any interested persons that may want one.
  Contact Dave Brown, 302-738-9960 for Information.
 Thanks, Greg


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 26, 2009)

The Elkton show is a decent little show I will be set up ther with my friend Alan. Stop by and say hello if you make it.

 Chris


----------



## div2roty (Oct 27, 2009)

It is 78 tables.  I helped Dave out by writing the press releases for local papers for this show.  

 Dealers from 6 different states will be there.  They have 5 different displays.

 I'll be set up next to the left end of the displays.  Check me out.


----------



## dave3950 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, New to posting.  I chair the Tri State Show in Elkton this Sunday.  Looks like its going to be a good show.  Received two additional contracts today.

 Also, a lady that can't make the show for health reasons asked if I could sell some of her stuff.  I said OK, today I got off 13 whiskey boxed of bottles, blobs, hutchs, lots of Coca Cola and other sodas, etc, etc  Looks like I'm going to need another table.

 Dave


----------



## potstone (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Dave!!! [sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 1, 2009)

What else are you going to do today ??   Come to the show!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 1, 2009)

Wish I was there. Still getting over the effects of the flu[:'(]  Take some photos so we can at least see what we missed.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 2, 2009)

My first time at the Singerly Fire Hall show and I thought it was very nice, good folks and accomodations and some nice glass.  I'm into the history so I spent my money on this book about Parkesburg bottles.  My best soda is this pontiled J.R.Owens from Parkesburg, Pa.  I got the soda for free from a buddy whose father in law had it on a hutch with his hens & chickens collection.  After he passed he gave the soda to me.  This is the same guy that gave me the fireplace trammel and lets me know when he sees bottles at yardsales.  I told him how much the stuff was worth but he still insisted I have them so they don't come much better than that.  So I didn't feel too bad spending money on a book that has lots of history about this bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 2, 2009)

In my quest for unlisted Baltimore bottles I picked up this lip damaged DR. H.R. SPRUANGE/ DRUGGIST/ COR. 8th & LOMBARD STS for two dollars.
 Because of the LOMBARD sts I bought it as I knew it wasn't listed in the Baltimore book but with some research I think there is a good reason - I now think its a Wilmington bottle.  There isn't an 8th & Lombard in Baltimore, but there is in Wilmington, plus I found lots of the Spruange name associated with Wilmington.  If any Wilmington collectors want it, PM me and I'll send it to you.  an ooops! but nothing ventured, nothing gained....


----------



## dave3950 (Nov 3, 2009)

We feel the Tri Strate Show in Elkton on Sunday was a success.  We would appreciate any feedback on the show and any suggestion on how to make it better next year.
 Thanks to all the dealers and all who attended.

 Dave


----------



## div2roty (Nov 3, 2009)

Dave, 
 I think one improvement would be that the dealer who writes the press release should get a table for free.  Or a free pontiled demijohn, maybe a colored fruit jar.  That guy who wrote the press release is awesome.


----------



## potstone (Nov 4, 2009)

I bought that same book "PARKSBURG BOTTLES" at the show. I have been enjoying all the information in it. I also met Gerald L.Treadway, author of the book at the show. He is a fine gentleman. He did an excellent job putting together a lot of research information and created a great book and good resource tool.


----------

